# The FASTFERMENT $90 Shipped!



## bkisel (Jul 27, 2014)

Have any of you seen this equipment before? What do you think? I've got a few negative thoughts about it which I'll post later [getting ready to leave for church].

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PfA-Yt5hf8"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PfA-Yt5hf8[/ame]


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 27, 2014)

Looks like a great product to me but it is probably designed more for 5 gallon batches of beer and not 6 gallon batches of wine. 7 gallons is a bit tight for a 6 gallon kit if it foams up on you. The design improvements are a good addition to it as well. I would probably never reuse yeast. $90 shipped seems like a steal.


----------



## Logwerx (Jul 27, 2014)

Our local brew your own store had 12 of these, he said they were a ***** to clean. He got rid of them within 3 weeks of starting to use them.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 27, 2014)

The new ones have a large mouth top that should make them much easier to clean/sanitize.


----------



## bkisel (Jul 27, 2014)

I'd want it to be useful for 23L/6 gallon wine making. Where and how do you set it to fill it with must? Seems like lifting it to set on its brackets would be a pain. When stirring you'd not be stirring the stuff in the bottom container. but I guess you could shut the valve, remove the container and pour back into the top. I don't have framing in my basement so I'd have to build something to hold the equipment.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jul 27, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing about filling it. Seems the challenge in filling at that height or filling lower and having to lift it would offset any gains from having it raised for racking.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 27, 2014)

Couple of quick questions - 

Does it have an air lock ? which type ?
How would you degas your wine ? 

I agree with others you would have to lift this up onto the wall

I take it that you could not use it for fresh grapes as a primary fermenter ?

I like the concept and all -


----------



## cooldood (Jul 28, 2014)

vacuumpumpman said:


> Couple of quick questions -
> 
> Does it have an air lock ? which type ?
> Yes I believe it is a three piece
> ...



He also sells two stands. a lower which is used for filling. 

or maybe you could fill it will a vacuum pump?????


----------



## Fast_Rack (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi Everyone - Thanks for all the comments & feedback. I will answer all the questions below

@ibglowin - The full capacity to just under the lid is 7.9 US Gallons so it should be fine for 6 US Gallon wine batches. You are 100% correct on the larger opening making cleaning easier!

@bkisel - We now have a small stand and carrying straps available. 
LINK: https://www.thefastrack.ca/main/ff_accessories

@vacuumpumpman
It has a 3 Piece Airlock like this one (http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41h0SXVX+FL._SL190_SY246_CR0,0,190,246_.jpg)

For the grapes or any solids additions you want to add for primary you can use the brew bags that still let the juices escape but won't clog the 1" opening on the bottom.

Send me any email with other questions you may have.

[email protected]


----------

